# French bilingual schools in seattle



## Jez16 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi i should be moving to seattle in a few months and I have a 3 year old daughter. I am french and i was wondering if anybody had any recommendations regarding french-bilingual schools in the seattle area.
Thanks in advance,
Jez.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

Jez16 said:


> Hi i should be moving to seattle in a few months and I have a 3 year old daughter. I am french and i was wondering if anybody had any recommendations regarding french-bilingual schools in the seattle area.
> Thanks in advance,
> Jez.


I have no experience with either of these schools, but the only French bilingual schools I know of in Seattle are The French American School of Puget Sound (French American School of Puget Sound: Home), and the French Immersion School of Washington (French Immersion School of Washington). Neither of these schools are actually in Seattle, btw, one is on Mercer Island, and one is in Bellevue. There is also a special program offered by the Bellevue School district that offers some french education options (French Bilingual Association ? Middle School French Language Education (Greater Seattle)).

Sorry i cannot offer more than just internet links.

bon courage.


----------

